# Big tip on small fare



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

So I pick up a young woman and she says she’s only going up the street a bit to have a session at a day spa. Says she’s been working hard and she was going to treat herself. She knew I wouldn’t make much on the trip, but she would thank me with a good tip. 

She hands me $10 on a $3 trip. I asked her if she was sure about that, seemed a lot for the trip. 

“That’s OK” she replied, “I know how it is to work for tips, I’m an exotic dancer”

Yep, was a good day!


----------



## Uberdaddyo (Jan 3, 2018)

I would have asked her if i could slip the bill in her panties for the hell of it


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> She hands me $10 on a $3 trip. I asked her if she was sure about that, seemed a lot for the trip.



If an Uber Driver ever asks me that, I'll agree by taking back the $10 and handing him 60 cents.
_"There ya go! A 20% tip. Ya feel better now?" _


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> If an Uber Driver ever asks me that, I'll agree by taking back the $10 and handing him 60 cents.
> _"There ya go! A 20% tip. Ya feel better now?" _


If you saw her, you'd probably offer her a tip in return!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> If you saw her, you'd probably offer her a tip in return!


and if she saw me, she would want more than the tip.....


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Got the usual, getcha in the ap. Ho hum evs... but $19.32 on a $6.77 ride! Wished I’d given a better thank you.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I usually tell them I don't want a tip, but hugs are welcomed.
Sometimes it works.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I got 20 dollar bill on a 5 dollar fare to the airport today.


----------

